

Judge throws out teen’s murder conviction 70 years after his execution - yuashizuki
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2014/12/17/judge-throws-out-teens-murder-conviction-70-years-after-his-execution/

======
PhantomGremlin
Fortunately we've made some progress in terms of rights of the accused in the
last 70 years. It's stories like these that provide strong arguments against
the death penalty.

But the pendulum does swing the other way, to weekend furloughs for murderers
sentenced to life imprisonment without parole.[1] That particular individual
played a big role in the 1988 US Presidential election.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Horton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willie_Horton)

------
shalbert
Wow.

